# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Bảng giá lọc dầu biến áp

## odvwnrflxqcs

www.XayDungDienToanCau.com

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN TƯ VẤN THIẾT KẾ - GIÁM SÁT

XÂY DỰNG ĐIỆN TOÀN CẦU
_Hotline: 0966.829.000_-----o0o-----
Địa Chỉ Công Ty: 72/85A Huỳnh Văn Nghệ Phường 15 Quận Tân Bình

Xưởng sản xuất: KCN Tân Đức - Đức Hoà - Long An

Website: www.XayDungDienToanCau.com

Email: congtytoancau.cskh@gmail.com

*Hotline : 0966.829.000 - 0902.777.457*

*-----------------------------------------*

*BẢNG GIÁ LỌC DẦU MÁY BIẾN ÁP - MỚI!*
ÁP DỤNG TỪ THÁNG 07/2017*Bảng giá lọc dầu tại hiện trường*Công suất (kVA)Đơn giá (đồng/lít)
1008.0001608.0001808.0002508.0003208.0004008.0005008.0005606.5006306.5007506.5008006.50010006.50012506.50015005.60016005.60020005.60025005.200
Lưu ý: Bảng giá này chưa bao gồm các chi phí máy phát và vận chuyển. Để biết chi phí lọc 1 máy biến áp, tham khảo số liệu máy biến áp, nhớ quy đổi 1kg dầu = 1,124 lít dầu.

----------

